# Lost track of everyone



## rachelha (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello

I think I have lost track of how all the pregnant people are, and when we are all due - I blame it on baby brain. I thought we could have a names, dates, and how we are all doing thread


Rachel - little boy due on 12 Sept.  

Currently measuring a couple of weeks ahead of my dates, I hope this has not increased at my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Chrissie (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi

I'm 29 weeks due on the 18th sept but i was told at my clinic app last week that i'll definitly be induced at 38 weeks so less than 9 weeks eeekkk!! 

We don't know what we are having so everybody will just have to wait and see what arrives 

My scan last week showed that the baby is growing in the middle of the charts & is around 2 1/2 lb, and everything was "normal" which is a word i always hope to hear!!

My last HbA1C was 5.9 which is the lowest its ever been , i don't think it'll stay that low as i've been having loads of highs for the last 2 weeks & i've already had to increase some of my basal rates by 200%. I'm also now starting to have problems with my pump sites & i'm having to change them every 1-2 days (instead of 3 days)

I've only got 4 more weeks at work (or 18 days it sounds better) then i'm taking 3 weeks holiday before my mat leave starts which i can't wait for!! i'm not enjoying the heat & my office has no air-con last week temperatures were regulary over 35.c!! & thats been making me one very grumpy girl!!

Now we must really start to get ourselves organised & buy things ready for when the baby arrives

I really can't moan too much tho as i've had a good pregnancy so far (i escaped morning sickness etc) just starting to get occassional heartburn & swollen ankles (i think its the heat more than anything)

I hope everybody else is well & coping ok with the heat

Chrissie xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2010)

Exciting Chrissie! Glad to hear that things have been going well  Have you got a name yet? Perhaps I can suggest Rapunzel if it's a girl? (One of these days one of you will think it's a good idea! )


----------



## rachelha (Jul 5, 2010)

Chrissie - I cant believe you have been told when you will be induced already, my lot say I wont know until 36/37 weeks.  Why their lack of organisation still suprises me, I don't know. 

I am finishing work on 6th August, but am down to 4 days per week from now on.  I am not sure if I will cope with this, as I am absolutely exhausted, I may have to go down to 3 days per week.  I am waking about every 2 hours during the night, and it is really starting to take its toll on me.

Over 35c in your office is awful.  That would make me incredibly grumpy even if I was not pregnant!!

Your hba1c is fantastic, mine has been heading back up slowly.  It was 6.8 last time, I will get another result this afternoon, which I am hoping will be a bit lower.  My insulin needs have shot up too.  I am double all my meal time ratios and over 3 times the old amount of my evening levemir shot.  It is a bit scary having such big injections.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello,

What a great idea for a thread.

Im 7 weeks, we think. Got the 12 dating scan on the 4th August im counting down the days.  So due Feb 16th maybe?

I am so tired, keep getting night hypos and cant fit into my clothes aswell. I am no longer a size 6/8 dont even think i am a small 8 anymore but oh well 

xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 5, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Chrissie - I cant believe you have been told when you will be induced already, my lot say I wont know until 36/37 weeks.  Why their lack of organisation still suprises me, I don't know.
> 
> I am finishing work on 6th August, but am down to 4 days per week from now on.  I am not sure if I will cope with this, as I am absolutely exhausted, I may have to go down to 3 days per week.  I am waking about every 2 hours during the night, and it is really starting to take its toll on me.
> 
> ...



I was told on the friday 3 days before that I was going to be induced  which annoyed me so much because all the way through they said that they would tell me a few weeks before. It was the same day they finally realised I had pre eclampsia. I hope you find out sooner than I did rachel, it's really not long left now until your maternity leave  xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Exciting Chrissie! Glad to hear that things have been going well  Have you got a name yet? Perhaps I can suggest Rapunzel if it's a girl? (One of these days one of you will think it's a good idea! )



 you can only hope northerner


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Exciting Chrissie! Glad to hear that things have been going well  Have you got a name yet? Perhaps I can suggest Rapunzel if it's a girl? (One of these days one of you will think it's a good idea! )



I love Rapunzel, what a fab idea, i love fairy storys ,all of them. Dont think o/h would let me get away with it. Worth a try


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 5, 2010)

PhoebeC said:


> I love Rapunzel, what a fab idea, i love fairy storys ,all of them. Dont think o/h would let me get away with it. Worth a try



And Aurora (sleeping beauty)


----------

